# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Bosch] Πλυντήριο πιάτων: δεν ανοίγει το πορτάκι να πάρει το απορρυπαντικό!

## skfn

Καλημέρα. 
Έχω το πλυντήριο πιάτων bosch aqua sensor, κάποια χρόνια.
Τελευταία ολοκληρώνει τη πλύση χωρίς (τις περισσότερες φορές) να ανοίξει το πορτάκι του απορρυπαντικού και η πλύση μενει μισή.
Εχω κάνει καθαρισμό στα φίλτρα, πλύσεις άδειο για να καθαρίσει, χρησιμοποιώ πάντα ειδικό αλάτι για πλυντήριο πιάτων.
Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορώ να κάνω?

IMG_4511 copy.jpg  αυτή ειναι φωτογραφία με τα υπολείμματα απορρυπαντικού σε 2η πλύση που έγινε με *Ανοικτό το πορτάκι* από τη αρχή της πλύσης, αφού στη πρώτη *όλο* το απορρυπαντικό ήταν μέσα.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Καλημέρα. 
> Έχω το πλυντήριο πιάτων bosch aqua sensor, κάποια χρόνια.
> Τελευταία ολοκληρώνει τη πλύση χωρίς (τις περισσότερες φορές) να ανοίξει το πορτάκι του απορρυπαντικού και η πλύση μενει μισή.
> Εχω κάνει καθαρισμό στα φίλτρα, πλύσεις άδειο για να καθαρίσει, χρησιμοποιώ πάντα ειδικό αλάτι για πλυντήριο πιάτων.
> Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορώ να κάνω?
> 
> 
> IMG_4511 copy.jpg  αυτή ειναι φωτογραφία με τα υπολείμματα απορρυπαντικού σε 2η πλύση που έγινε με *Ανοικτό το πορτάκι* από τη αρχή της πλύσης, αφού στη πρώτη *όλο* το απορρυπαντικό ήταν μέσα.
> Ευχαριστώ.


σιγουρεψου οτι δεν εμποδιζει τιποτα να ανοιγει το πορτακι.Αν μπορεις δες  εκει που ειναι το κλειστρο και βαλε του λιγο σπρευ αντισκωριακο.

----------


## skfn

Ευχαριστώ για τη απάντηση Θα το δοκιμάσω, δεν χάνω τίποτα, αλλά με τόσο νερό δεν θα φύγει το λάδι?
 Πως δουλευει αυτός ο μηχανισμός ? 
πως ανοιγει?

----------


## konman

το προβλημα δεν ειναι στο πορτακι του απορρυπαντικου
απλα δεν γυριζουν η φτερωτες πλυσης
καθαρισε τις τρυπες.

----------


## stefanoszis

> το προβλημα δεν ειναι στο πορτακι του απορρυπαντικου
> απλα δεν γυριζουν η φτερωτες πλυσης
> καθαρισε τις τρυπες.


...και βαζε τα πιατα σωστα

----------


## konman

> ...και βαζε τα πιατα σωστα



Τις περισσοτερες φορες πανε και κρεμανε κατι αρωματικα                  
στο πανω καλαθι οχι ομως στην ακρη αλλα στη μεση                      :Lol:  
με αποτελεσμα να μην γυριζει η φτερωτη,                      
και το αλλο ειναι η ορθιες κουταλες.                          :Lol:

----------


## skfn

> το προβλημα δεν ειναι στο πορτακι του απορρυπαντικου
> απλα δεν γυριζουν η φτερωτες πλυσης
> καθαρισε τις τρυπες.


 οι φτερωτές ειναι καθαρισμένες τις ξανακαθαρισα, βγηκανε κατι λιγα, έβαλα και αντισκωριακό και με τη πρωτη πλύση θα ενημερώσω ευχαριστώ.

----------


## skfn

> Τις περισσοτερες φορες πανε και κρεμανε κατι αρωματικα                  
> στο πανω καλαθι οχι ομως στην ακρη αλλα στη μεση                      
> με αποτελεσμα να μην γυριζει η φτερωτη,                      
> και το αλλο ειναι η ορθιες κουταλες.


Ποτέ δεν κρέμασα στη φτερωτή τίποτα!
Και τα πιάτα τα βάζω οσο σωστά μπορώ.

----------


## skfn

> σιγουρεψου οτι δεν εμποδιζει τιποτα να ανοιγει το πορτακι.Αν μπορεις δες  εκει που ειναι το κλειστρο και βαλε του λιγο σπρευ αντισκωριακο.


Το έκανα. 
Πράγματι η πρώτη πλύση εγινε καλή και το πορτάκι κινείται πιο άνετα. Ελπίζω να μην ήταν τυχαίο και να διαρκέσει.


Ξέρει κανείς πως δουλεύει και *πως ενεργοποιείται* ο μηχανισμός που το ανοίγει?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Το έκανα. 
> Πράγματι η πρώτη πλύση εγινε καλή και το πορτάκι κινείται πιο άνετα. Ελπίζω να μην ήταν τυχαίο και να διαρκέσει.
> 
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς πως δουλεύει και *πως ενεργοποιείται* ο μηχανισμός που το ανοίγει?
> Ευχαριστώ


Φανταζομαι ενα μαγνητακι εχει πισω απο εκει (μεσα στην πορτα) και ελευθερωνει το κλειστρο.Μετα αναλαμβανει δουλεια το ελατηριο απο το πορτακι.

----------


## skfn

> Φανταζομαι ενα μαγνητακι εχει πισω απο εκει (μεσα στην πορτα) και ελευθερωνει το κλειστρο.Μετα αναλαμβανει δουλεια το ελατηριο απο το πορτακι.


Πως ενεργοποιείται αυτό?
Μηχανικά από τη πίεση του  νερού ή ελέγχεται με  ηλεκτρομαγνητικό κύκλωμα από το πρόγραμμα πλύσης?

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Πως ενεργοποιείται αυτό?
> Μηχανικά από τη πίεση του  νερού ή ελέγχεται με  ηλεκτρομαγνητικό κύκλωμα από το πρόγραμμα πλύσης?


ηλεκτρικα ,απο τον εγκεφαλο.

----------


## konman

sm_1467_166635_1.jpg

Αυτο ειναι το εμβολο που ανοιγει την σαπουνοθηκη.

----------

vasilimertzani (26-08-12)

----------


## vasilimertzani

> sm_1467_166635_1.jpg
> 
> Αυτο ειναι το εμβολο που ανοιγει την σαπουνοθηκη.


πηνειακι δεν ειναι?

----------


## skfn

Κάτι δεν παει καλά με αυτό μάλλον γιατί μου το ξανάκανε. 
 Το  πορτάκι τώρα έμεινε κλειστό και υπολείμματα απορρυπαντικού μέσα (άλλοτε μένει πολύ άλλοτε λιγότερο).
Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορώ να κάνω?

Ευχαριστώ Μάνο για τη φωτο τώρα το κατάλαβα.

----------


## konman

> πηνειακι δεν ειναι?


Δεν ειναι πηνιο ειναι θερμικο.






> Κάτι δεν παει καλά με αυτό μάλλον γιατί μου το ξανάκανε. 
>  Το  πορτάκι τώρα έμεινε κλειστό και υπολείμματα απορρυπαντικού μέσα (άλλοτε μένει πολύ άλλοτε λιγότερο).
> Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορώ να κάνω?


Υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να φταιει το απορρυπαντικο 
αν βαζεις ταμπλετα να φρακαρει το πορτακι απο το μεγεθος
της ταμπλετας.

----------


## skfn

[/QUOTE]Υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να φταιει το απορρυπαντικο 
αν βαζεις ταμπλετα να φρακαρει το πορτακι απο το μεγεθος
της ταμπλετας.[/QUOTE]

Ταμπλέτα βάζω. 
Πρώτα έβαζα galgon και τώρα fairy.
Το κάνει πάλι. Τελειώνει τη πλύση με το πορτάκι κλειστό και υπολείμματα απορρυπαντικού μέσα όταν το ανοίγω.
Καμιά αλλη ιδέα? ή ήρθε η ώρα να δουλέψουν και οι επαγγελματίες.
Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να εχει χαλάσει το θερμικό?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δοκίμασε να ρίξεις ξύδι στο άγκιστρο του κλείστρου του θερμικού και κούνα το μερικές φορές να ξεμπλοκάρει από τυχόν άλατα.
Αν ανοίγει εύκολα η πρόσοψη της πόρτας ? για να κάνεις έλεγχο αν περνάει τάση στο θερμικό? .. ή άλλαξε κομπλέ το θερμικό μαζί με το πορτάκι

----------


## skfn

> Δοκίμασε να ρίξεις ξύδι στο άγκιστρο του κλείστρου του θερμικού και κούνα το μερικές φορές να ξεμπλοκάρει από τυχόν άλατα.
> Αν ανοίγει εύκολα η πρόσοψη της πόρτας ? για να κάνεις έλεγχο αν περνάει τάση στο θερμικό? .. ή άλλαξε κομπλέ το θερμικό μαζί με το πορτάκι


που μπορώ να βρώ το ανταλλακτικό? (περιοχή Αθηνά-Πειραιά)

----------


## skfn

Για το ανταλλακτικό ξέρει  κανένας?

----------


## skfn

Μεχρι στιγμής ολες οι πλυσεις στη σειρα βγαίνουνε καλές.
Το ξυδι αραγε αφαίρεσε τα άλατα και λειτουργει καλλίτερα ο αισθητήρας?

----------


## skfn

> Μέχρι στιγμής όλες οι πλύσεις στη σειρά βγαίνουνε καλές.
> Το ξύδι άραγε αφαίρεσε τα άλατα και λειτουργεί καλλίτερα ο αισθητήρα?




Για την ενημερωση σας και επειδη η γνωση μένει

Δυστυχώς  το ξανάκανε και αναγκαστικά να φέρω τεχνικό.

*H* *Λύση*                                                                                                                                                                                Το αυλάκι που σύρεται το πορτάκι έχει φαγωθεί όπως φαίνεται στη φώτο  σκαλώνει  και χρειάζεται αλλαγή   που θα κοστίσει 85 ευρώ περίπου * αλλά* , σύμφωνα με τον ειδικό δεν χρειάζεται γιατί η παστίλια μπορεί να τοποθετείται εξ αρχής "χύμα" μέσα στο πλυντήριο έμαθα και μερικά αλλά χρήσιμα πράγματα που εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν γνώριζα και θέλω να μοιραστώ μαζί σας. 
Εδώ:

http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...840#post536840
*Μήπως ότι μας λένε ότι κάνει καλό στη υγεία το πλυντηρίου , κάνει κακό στη δική μας ?
*
IMG_4796 copy.jpgIMG_4798 copy.jpg

----------


## konman

Το πλυντηριο κανει πρωτα προπλυση
και μετα κανει την πλυση και παιρνει  το απορρυπαντικο.

----------


## skfn

και μένα αυτή ήταν η απορία μου.
Ο τεχνικός με διαβεβαίωσε πως έχει 4 φάσεις στη πρώτη  ξεπλένει και παίρνει  το απορρυπαντικό. 
Το δοκίμασα έτσι και οι πλύσεις βγαίνουν καλες. Θα κοιτάξω και το manual (αν το βρω)

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Το πλυντηριο κανει πρωτα προπλυση
> και μετα κανει την πλυση και παιρνει  το απορρυπαντικο.


οχι ολα τα προγραμματα.το 50 ας πουμε εμενα δεν εχει προπλυση κι ετσι ριχνω κατευθειαν την ταμπλετα στον πατο του πλυντηριου γιατι  αν την βαλω στη θηκη τισ πιο πολλες φορες πεφτει πανω στα πιατα και σκαλωνει εκει με αποτελεσμα να μη λιωσει και να μεινει ως τελος. η ταμπλετα πρεπει να πεσει μεσα στο νερο για να λιωσει κατευθειαν

----------

